# Strawberry Birthday Cupcakes



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Makes 12 cupcakes
1 cup fresh strawberries, sliced
1/4 cup rice milk
1 teaspoon apple cider vinegar 
1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups flour (I use a gluten free blend I make – rice, coconut, quinoa, millet)
3 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup pureed banana or applesauce (or peanut butter or oil of choice)
3/4 cup sugar (I use less sugar. About 1/4 cup of coconut sugar and 1/4 cup of honey)
2 1/4 teaspoons ground flax or chia seed with 2 TBS warm water


Preheat oven to 350


Puree strawberries so that they equal 1/2 cup pureed. Add more if needed.


Combine dry ingredients. Combine wet ingredients. Mix together.


Pour into cupcake liners. Bake for 20-30 minutes or until tooth pick comes out clean.



I’m going to make cupcakes for Grace and Gus’s birthdays. These are ones we can eat with them. Our family has a ton of allergies, so these are vegan low fat allergy friendly (if made without oil/PB, and with GF flour). But gives you an idea.


I’m going to make a Strawberry coconut “whipped” cream for the frosting.
Will make sure to take photos… will be next weekend


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori....that sounds like a great recipe. I am going to try it. I don't feed Zoe a lot of treats. I do homecook but never made treats for her. Definately will try these. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks 

They are good using the peanut butter in place of the banana/applesuace. We have a peanut allergy tho so I don't make them with that anymore.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yum! thanks, I think I will try these sometime.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Thanks
> 
> They are good using the peanut butter in place of the banana/applesuace. We have a peanut allergy tho so I don't make them with that anymore.


Zoe loves Peanut Butter....I think I will try it with that first. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saved it, sounds delish!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

For the flour could I just use quinoa and coconut flour ? I have bad allergies to alot of foods, and really like this recipie that you posted.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tori I am excited about this recipe and look forward to seeing your pictures. Both my boys have birthdays coming up in March and I am debating on bithday cakes from 3 dog bakery or making something myself


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Can not wait to see the photos of them. They sound really good as well. Let us know how they taste as I may make them over the holidays.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, this sounds wonderful!! I'm going to try them!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> For the flour could I just use quinoa and coconut flour ? I have bad allergies to alot of foods, and really like this recipie that you posted.


Can you use Rice? Coconut Flour is great but it tends to be very dense. So I try to only use 1/4 coconut flour for the total flour amount.

I usually do a mix -- Rice flour, Amaranth flour, Quinoa Flour, and Coconut flour.

Sorghum, tapioca (use only 1/4), millet, oat, buckwheat are all great flours as well  A mix of 3 or more is usually better.

My family is gluten free, oat free, corn free, potato free. So baking can be interesting 



shellbeme said:


> Tori I am excited about this recipe and look forward to seeing your pictures. Both my boys have birthdays coming up in March and I am debating on bithday cakes from 3 dog bakery or making something myself


I will post photos! But not sure how pretty it will be LOL I'm thinking of actually making a small 6 inch birthday cake for both of them to share. Will see what I come up with.


This is another REALLY GOOD birthday cupcake recipe. Again I always cut the sugar in half (we aren't a big sweet-sweet family).

1 cup white rice flour
1/3 cup tapioca
3 tablespoons ground flax seed
1/2 teaspoon ground chia seed
1 cup sugar
1/4 cup cocoa powder - FOR DOGS use CAROB powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 tablespoon vinegar (any variety will do)
5 tablespoons canola oil or coconut oil
1-1/4 cup cold water
1/2 tsp cinnamon (optional)

These are really fluffy and always a hit. My family who is not "special diet" LOL ... they love these cupcakes. My nephews gobbled up 1 each last night for my mom's birthday.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Here they are fresh out of the oven! 

I made mini-cupcakes for Gus and Grace.... I haven't decided on frosting yet. I may just drizzle them with some left over strawberry puree. 










They are very yummy and smell great


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi! I am very tempted to try this out. Could you post the recipe for frosting also?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Tori they sound delicious makes me wish could eat strawberries now I'm craving them. Please send photo of them!!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hehe only seeing the pics!! They look lovely so craving one of them


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

i am a Baking dummie but I am going to try out this recipe for my Ein~!! He sure loves anything out of oven lately(chicken, turkey etc), and I am sure this will be his next fav thing!!


----------

